# Dominican Republic Resorts



## TSer-vaca (Oct 6, 2007)

We have an opportunity to choose from several resorts in the Caribbean.  originally, we were wanting to go to Antigua but the all-inclusive rate was over double what the all-inclusive rate would be fore us in the Dominican Republic.  I can't find very current information in the reviews of these resorts; I would like to know someone's opinion of which ones to go to and which ones to avoid.

Hamaca by Coral in Boca Chica
Dominicus Beach (Viva Resorts)
Dominicus Palace (Viva Resorts)
Playa Dorada (Viva Resorts)
Viva Tangerine (Viva Resorts)

Thank you!


----------



## Bootser (Oct 6, 2007)

Can't answer your question about DR resorts, but were you trying to trade into Antigua? I'm asking because I was not aware that any of the timeshares in Antigua had mandatory AI fees.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 6, 2007)

I am going to the DR in March, staying at an all inclusive trade: Grand Paradise Bavaro in Punta Cana. 

For up-to-date info on your destination, the absolute best place to go is 
www.debbiesdominicantravel.com

This site is awsome, reviewing hundreds of DR resorts.  Seems that many of the travelers are like Debbie, Canadian.  Many Canadians go to DR for several weeks at a time in the winter.  The reviews are very detailed.


----------



## silvib (Nov 11, 2007)

You could check on the site of Trip Advisor, people send in their reviews of where they've stayed.  It's very informative I've found.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 11, 2007)

TSer,

Also check out http://www.dr1.com/

You can access their "Message Boards"  from the home page - see the Message Boards hyperlink on the left side of the home page.

Also click on the "Travel" tab toward the top of their homepage - lots of good Dominican Republic Info


Richard


----------



## silvib (Nov 12, 2007)

I've only stayed in all inclusive hotels in the DR as opposed to timeshare, some of which, if not most, are probably all inclusive too.  At what stage do you find out how much you need to pay for the obligatory all inclusive part when you do the exchange?  A few years' ago we were planning to go with friends to their timeshare exchange but the all inclusive supplement was more expensive than staying in an hotel.


----------



## Conan (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been to Viva Dominicus.  I prefer that corner of the DR (south-east) to the northern coast--less wind and calmer, more tropical water.  [Wind surfers go to the north coast.]  I thought the Viva Dominicus staff and beach were above-average; food was reasonably OK; bar service (part of the AI) was fun.

Although if you don't leave the property it needn't matter, from what I see on Google, Boca Chica is known for sex tourism/prostitution.


----------



## silvib (Nov 14, 2007)

We stayed at the Iberostar Costa Dorada and I know they have other hotels in the south part of the island.  Iberostar Hotels are from Mallorca, Spain, where we used to live, so I found the food to be great - many "typical" Mallorcan dishes.  We'd maybe try the south another time as I'd like to see Santo Domingo but certainly didn't fancy the journey by road.


----------



## LGinPA (Nov 20, 2007)

Bootser said:


> Can't answer your question about DR resorts, but were you trying to trade into Antigua? I'm asking because I was not aware that any of the timeshares in Antigua had mandatory AI fees.


Like Bootser, I can't help you with DR resorts. Sorry.   

But I was just to Antigua's Jolly Beach Vacations t/s (JBV) at the Jolly Beach Resort AI Resort, exchanged through II.  If you exchange into there, you are not required to pay the large AI fee.  In fact, if you read my recent review of JBV, you'll see I listed several very good restaurants within walking distance  making the AI fees way too high.  I'd highly recommend JBV, and not pay for AI.  :whoopie:


----------

